# fair price for BD Havocs with 02 bindings



## singletrackrider1 (Nov 6, 2007)

I might have to sell my skis and need to know what is a fair price to sell them at. The skis are 173 Black Diamond Havocs with BD 02 bindings and ski leashes. The skis were bought new at the end of 06 and have only been used three times. They are in perfect condition. Thanks for any input.


----------

